# Beauty and the beast Themed wedding



## Bumblebee2408

As a child I loved the Disney beauty and the beast movie. 

We were supposed to get married last April but due to becoming pregnant with our miracle boy &#128102; we put it off to next April. 

I thought I'd start this thread to show my ideas and pics as we finalise plans and possibly get inspiration. 

So far I have candelabra centre pieces decorated in red roses. Men's suits are navy suits with gold waistcoats. Dress is ordered however it's not gold :haha: 

I'll try and post some pics of the Venue etc when I get chance xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

My best friend did this theme for her wedding! Her dress was like Belle's style only white!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww this sounds like a great wedding theme! :cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks ladies I haven't been in ages...... I'll have to get on and post some pics I've got my dress already it's amazing!! I'll put some pics up soon xx


----------



## Geebug x

Stalking this!xx


----------



## Lief

Sounds like such a lovely theme. Have you decided on a cake yet? I do cakes and will be making our own wedding cake next year. I've seen a few beauty and the beast theme cakes, they look really good.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi everyone,

Sorry I really do need to get on my laptop and put some pics on.

My MIL to be is making our cake it's a mixture of two we've seen online including the rose in the bell jar in between the layers  

I'll get some photos of ideas in asap xx


----------



## ChiiBaby

I love disney too! We are having some disney things in our wedding :)

Im going to start following you :D x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank chiibaby. I will get on my laptop at some point my little man and me have busy days in this house haha.

I'll try and get on tomorrow night.

For now...... I've booked my hair dresser for the big day who is going to give me curls and a partial updo like Belle's. We've booked the room decorators and are having candelabras with red roses wrapped round them for centrepieces and we're having gold table runners :-D 

For favours we're thinking of trying to create stained glass cookies with pictures of the rose and castle etc on them :-D 

Due to allergies we have bought foam rose bouquets so I can still have flowers and feel fantastic. 

The wedding is to be held in a country manor house with beautiful grounds and a huge lake for photos (there are even peacocks in the grounds, not to do with the film but a lovely touch for the venue). 

I'm not sure if there's anything else atm....... :-/...... I'll have a think but I'll try and get in my laptop tomorrow and upload some pics of my ideas xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Ooooh I've got a beauty and the beast ornament for the cake topper as well :-D so excited to be planning away xx


----------



## ChiiBaby

That sounds lovely hun! cant wait to see pics! x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

As promised here are a few pics of ideas and our venue.

Bridesmaid Flowers:


Venue:


Favour Ideas:


If anyone has any fun ideas for me let me know I'm always up for some fun suggestions and do it yourself stuff.


----------



## ChiiBaby

All of the pictures are lovely! if i get any ideas ill tell you :D


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks, we're also doing our own cake. My MIL is making it us, so exciting it's getting clearly.

My dress is Ian Starts Tivoli the pics online don't so it justice but it's fantastic I'll post pics after the big day to show you xx


----------



## ChiiBaby

I was on about doing my own cake but i dont know yet :( 
And i cant wait to see the dress ^-^


----------

